# Meguiars #80 and #83 - Stock Arrived :)



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

We FINALLY got some of our back order and now have both of these in stock, now Meguiars are out of stock again and we are still due more too!! 

This is what we were demo'ing on Swirl Removal last week at the C&S detailing day.

We also have #7 and APC and Final Detail.

The APC and Final Detail is in short supply though...

Usual 10% discount applies.


----------



## warne (Apr 30, 2006)

*Imcomplete order 35070099*

Jonny does this mean I will get my #83 ? currently oustanding from the above order

Thanks Warne


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

you should get it Monday!!

All back orders were sent on Friday 

Thats why I waited till today before posting about the stock etc

Cheers


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I thought Megs move to a new warehouse was supposed to sort all the problems out


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

so did i.. they made a mistake and shipped new orders this week before my 6 week old back orders so other traders got #83 and #80 before i did and then I ended up short so still have some on back order.

However, normally orders are being sent out alot quicker than they were when it was all down in thurrock.


----------



## stephen g (Apr 13, 2006)

any news on the apc yet john sorry to keep asking.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Stephen, 

The APC came in on Friday too and we have shipped a load out today Ill have a look as one of them is bound to be yours.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

It should be with you tomorrow!! 

Finally got it in stock from Megs!


----------



## stephen g (Apr 13, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> It should be with you tomorrow!!
> 
> Finally got it in stock from Megs!


excellent cheers john


----------

